
“Responsible Encryption” - MrEliasen
https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2017/10/trumps-doj-tries-to-rebrand-weakened-encryption-as-responsible-encryption/
======
warrenm
The only "responsible encryption" is encryption hard enough to break (yet easy
enough to use) that you have to use the XKCD method to get around it
([https://www.xkcd.com/538](https://www.xkcd.com/538)).

